# Sophos empfehlenswert ?



## DanielT (20 Juli 2017)

Neulich, auf meinem Android Handy:
Scheinbar das Betriebssystem meldet, dass diese oder jene App infiziert sei und ich sie dringend deinstalieren soll. Habe ich gemacht aber bin beunruhigt.
Lese jetzt überall dass Sophos auf Android das beste und zudem kostenlos sei.
Allerdings in älteren Beiträgen.
ist das (immernoch) so ?


----------



## Reducal (21 Juli 2017)

Vorweg, ich kenne Sophos nicht. In meinen Smartphoneanfängen hatte ich mich (gewohnt vom üblichen Computer) auch an die eine oder andere SicherheitsApp gewagt. Das Ergebnis war ernüchternd - erhöhter Energieverbrauch, unnötige und oft verwirrende Medlungen usw. Von dem Schrott habe ich mich dann rigeros getrennt und vertraue auf Bordmittel, die sowohl Android als auch iOS im Betriebssystem mitbringt.

Im Zweifelsfall einfach mal persönliche Daten sichern und das Gerät auf Werkseinstellungen zurücksetzen.


----------



## Walpurga (22 August 2017)

Also ich hab mit Sophos sehr positive Erfahrungen gemacht, kommt auch in vielen tests sehr gut weg.


----------

